# Smallmouth, small stream outfit



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new ultra-lite. I'm using it primarily for smallmouth in small streams like Todd's Fork, Whitewater, Four Mile, or Ceaser's Creek tailrace.

I want the option to go lite wieght(1/16 or even 1/32) if need be. Most of the UL rods I've seen are to "whippy" for my taste. I want something w/a fast action for small jigs. I like to be able to cast far from just past the tail-out to the riffle.

I've narrowed it down to a G-Loomis GL-3, 5'10", Mag-Lite. I hope to put a Shimano Stella 2500 FD w/ 4# Silver Thread AN40 on it. An expensive choice to say the least. I have looked at a lot of low and middle end equipment but BPS has so many choices.

Any feedback as to an alternate choice would be appreciated. I prefer high end but would go w/ something else if it feels right. Any ideas?


----------

